# Site move notification - March 2004



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2004)

At this time, I'd like to inform everyone that in early March 2004 we will be moving MartialTalk to a new server.

For the 'geeks', the server specs are as follows:
Dual 2.8Ghz Xeon CPUs
1GB Ram (Expandable to 6GB)
160GB Hard Drive space (SATA drives)
Off server tape backup with 14 days backups
100Mbit connection to internal network
Internet connectivity as follows:


> Current Internet Backbone Carriers - 10Gbps Total​
> *Verio* - 1 x GigE Connection (1000Mbps)
> *Sprint* - 1 x GigE Connection (1000Mbps)
> *Level 3* - 1 x GigE Connection (1000Mbps)
> ...


Whats that all mean in "English"?
This server runs rings around the existing one. 
Oh and the network is faster and more reliable as well. 

I am ordering the server tomorow.  Once its up and running I will spend a few days testing it to ensure everythings working as promised, and will then move a few sites to test things out.  If everything goes as expected, and planned  I plan on moving all of the sites during the first week of March.

MT will take the longest to move due to its large databases and file network (1GB combined total).

For our hosted clients, I expect minimal to no downtime, and no lost emails.
MT may be down for a short period while files are transfered.

More info once we're closer to the big move date.



Note: If MartialTalk or SilverStar are hosting your site you will receive a seperate email with more information once we are closer to the move advising you on what to expect from your end.

Thank you again for your support! 
:cheers:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 23, 2004)

Cool beans Bob ... but I bet you still need the $$ support to keep comin' in.  Awesome server.  Best backups I could afford were Exabytes with 7 day.  You go boy.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 23, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> At this time, I'd like to inform everyone that in early March 2004 we will be moving MartialTalk to a new server.
> 
> For the 'geeks', the server specs are as follows:
> Dual 2.8Ghz Xeon CPUs
> ...



Next time, pay da rent, so you won't have ta move!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2004)

Heh..you funny...

Actually, doing this move is gonna cost me an extra $400 in hosting fees during the first 2 weeks of March alone due to having to run both the old and new server at the same time. ($200+ each additional week if the move hasn't finished by then)

The backup system sounds incredible....


> Our enterprise tape backup system utilizes Veritas NetBackup Datacenter and requires secondary NIC cards in each server to connect to our private network. Our robotic tape library holds over 180 DLT tapes with terabytes of capacity and is driven by multiple Sun 420r servers. The sky is the limit on options you may select.



Yup...definately can use a few more bucks...
Hey, we got plenty of room....and this server is a screamer!
Lets have a hosting party! 
Anyone signing up for webhosting between now, and March 1st:
$75 per year, price locked in for at least 2 years.


----------

